# SCOTTY & FRIENDS GREAT SMOKEOUT



## Waldo (Sep 21, 2009)

I drove down to Lake Degray yesterday morning to break bread with Scotty and his friends who were doing their annual cookout/campout. 
Ozark Paul had built a special spit to roast a whole hog on and when I arrived, all dressed in my hillbilly attire, it was well on its way to being ready for a feast





















It was then on down to Daryl's campground where a hearty breakfast of dutch oven biscuits, pan fried bacon, scrambled eggs, apricot preserves and coffee was awaiting me to get my morning kicked off.




















































As I was finishing this gourmet breakfast I heard a rustling in the bushes and turned to see what kind of critter was about to invade the cammpsite..It was Rocky, she had apparently smelled the bacon frying from up at Pauls campground and headed on down to join us.








After breakfast, I headed back up to Ozark Pauls where Scotty was overlooking the roasting of the pig. Got a quick snapshot of scotty








Sat and chewed the fat for a spell, received a bottle of scottys Itilian Style Liquer and had to head on back home.


----------



## fivebk (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like you had a GOOD time. 

BOB


----------



## Tom (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope you stayed for eating the hog! 
I did notice the only thing I saw was a can of BEER. What no wine drinkers? LOL !


----------



## rrawhide (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like a good time Waldo - hope you had fun - - - 

how was the pig?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 21, 2009)

Man you left with all that cooking!!!!!!!! I would have put out that fire with all my droooooooolllllling!!!


----------



## AlFulchino (Sep 21, 2009)

an American past time


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2009)

tepe said:


> I hope you stayed for eating the hog!
> I did notice the only thing I saw was a can of BEER. What no wine drinkers? LOL !








Did not get to stay long enough to enjoy the "feast of the beast" tepe
and when the pictures were taken it was a bit early for the wines to be flowing. They were there though.
By the way........A BELATED HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU !!!


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 22, 2009)

OK...Visualize this. The sun is setting slowly on the horizon, a cool crisp autum breeze is rippling the water across the lake as the Bald Eagle slowly and gracefully wings his way back to his nest among the dead timber standing in the back of the pocket. The crackle of the fire in the fire pit intensifies as another log is added. The clink of wine glasses breaks the silence of this glorious moment in time as all the forum members in attendance at the campout toast one another for being a part of this unforgettable gathering of friends.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 22, 2009)

Some things pictures can't do justice. I'm glad you all had such a terrific gathering. Friends are the BEST (especially friends who cook and make alcohol).


----------



## Miss Rocky (Sep 27, 2009)

Our anual gathering at lake de gray ARKANSASwould not be complete without a visit from Waldo. 
i keep dreaming that some of the fine vine wines group would make an anualgathering of the FVW group at the same time and place.




*AND BY THE WAY *

* That waldo sucked us all in with a home made duck call trick.----laqst year it was his turkey call...lol lol*

*This actually is Scotty posting under my name. He forgot to login under his own name.*


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wish I could have made it down, but just had too much going on unfortunately. Maybe next year.


----------



## Ozark Paul (Sep 29, 2009)

Glad to see ya there again Waldo
And yes there was an assortment of wine there
Plus other libations




All in all good food, good friends, good times
Paul


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks to all scottys bunch for their hospitality and welcming me to their event. I promise scotty..no football games next year. Im gonna be there for the long haul buddy so clear out a spot at the table and gimme some elbow room


----------



## scotty (Oct 1, 2009)

We are going to push it one week later in september last weekend 27th on into the beginning of october--some of us are making reservations a year in advance so we can camp closer together.


i hope you and other can get down in 2010






i was stunned by your outfit waldo- i stayed in arkansas a few days just the next town over from benton but i had a bloddy cough so i didnt contact you--btw we are home now. 


here duckyy ducky ducky [email protected]#$^%$#@ lol lol


----------



## Waldo (Oct 1, 2009)

How did the peach cobbler go down scotty?


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 1, 2009)

Waldo said:


> How did the peach cobbler go down scotty?




The peach cobbler was wonderful, as I knew it would be. Everyone loved it and we shared it with whomever came along. It didn't stay around long.


Thanks so much for the cobbler and your delicious wine, Waldo. Hope that next year you can stay around longer. We all enjoy your company.


----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2009)




----------



## scotty (Oct 2, 2009)

waldo, you ever been to this place in little rock


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 3, 2009)

Great pictures Waldo.. that looks like great fun.. that area is nice.. over Labor Day I paddle the Caddo River.. it was so pretty.. when the leaves change colors it would be gorgeous.


----------



## scotty (Oct 4, 2009)

get there next sept with some more of the FVW group-- Waldo is quiite enough though but more wine folks will go well with our foodie bunch--we are also avid fisherman-kyackers- animal lovesr in most cases--(( cooked and un cooked))campers- and many other interesting folks.
The FVW group could only make it better


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 4, 2009)

Scotty, I'm going to try and make it out there next year.. I could bring my kayaks.. I'm not much of a tent person but have an RV.. I'm sure they have hookups.. that would be fun if we could get some of the FVW group together and have our own little wine fest. 
Cyndy


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 4, 2009)

It's such a nice place. And they do have "hook-ups" at every campsite. But you need to reserve in advance if you want to be near the rest of us. We will let you know when we start planning, and it will be early in the year in order to all be in the same area. It will be great to meet some of the FVW folks and tip some glasses together.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 4, 2009)

Miss Rocky, keep me posted so I can get in the same area. I think it would be great to taste other wine that people have made and maybe Waldo will make that peach cobbler again. It would be nice if some of the other folks in the surrounding areas could make it.

cyndy


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 4, 2009)

We'll b e sure to keep you posted.....between me and Scotty.......We'd sure like to see some of the FVW folks there.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like we have a plan in the making..im a liking it


----------



## scotty (Oct 5, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Sounds like we have a plan in the making..im a liking it








I was hoping for a joint gathering. The fellowship is impossible to describe.
We are motel campers ourselves and stay in the town near the lake de greay camp ground. It's next to arkadelphia and i think it is called caddo bend or valley.
we always use area C in the de gray park. Miss Rocky will post more precise info soon


----------



## scotty (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is the link for photobucket


http://s731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/arkansassmoker2/


----------



## scotty (Oct 5, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Scotty, I'm going to try and make it out there next year.. I could bring my kayaks.. I'm not much of a tent person but have an RV.. I'm sure they have hookups.. that would be fun if we could get some of the FVW group together and have our own little wine fest.
> Cyndy






thats the idea. Two separate groups yet together. It would be fun swappin stories. A couple of the guys make thier own Kyacks too


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 6, 2009)

Sadie I looked at floating the Caddo a couple of times

Here is a picture of my Pirogue and a freinds.
Mine is on the right


----------



## scotty (Oct 7, 2009)

JUST ANOTHER NOTE ON GATHERINGS


we are mteeting at silver springs in jan of 2010 any one is welcome to join us
http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=1212


----------



## scotty (Oct 7, 2009)

Ozark Paul said:


> Sadie I looked at floating the Caddo a couple of times
> 
> Here is a picture of my Pirogue and a freinds.
> Mine is on the right








I thought a perogie was a polish dumpling


----------



## Miss Rocky (Oct 7, 2009)

scotty said:


> JUST ANOTHER NOTE ON GATHERINGS
> 
> 
> we are mteeting at silver springs in jan of 2010 any one is welcome to join us
> http://deejaysworld.net/deejayssmokepit/yabb/YaBB.pl?board=1212




This will be at the campsites, not at the amusement park.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 7, 2009)

Miss Rocky, you can count me in.. now lets work on the folks in the surrounding areas and we will just have a grand time..


Ozark Paul.. those are interesting boats.. I'm not sure I have seen one like that before.. you would love the Caddo River.. it's really a fun paddle.. Oct. 24th we are paddling the middle Buffalo.. I hope the weather holds.. we paddled the Buffalo in May and the water was running really fast.. out of 17 of us only 4 did not fall out, and the water was really cold..


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 8, 2009)

where are you putting in Sadie I live about 2 hours from the Buffalo.
I might be able to join on a day trip.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 8, 2009)

Ozark Paul, I'm not exactly sure where the put in will be but as soon as I know I will let you know.. there is a group of us that kayak.. we love for people to join us.


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 9, 2009)

Ozark Paul, we are thinking about putting in at Pruitt Landing to Hasty section, we are actually staying in Harrison.. we usually stay in Jasper in a cabin but because of how unpredictable the weather is right now we are staying in a hotel.. a cabin you have to give a 7 days notice to cancel with a hotel, 24 hours.. where do you live in Arkansas?? </span>


----------



## scotty (Oct 9, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Miss Rocky, you can count me in.. now lets work on the folks in the surrounding areas and we will just have a grand time..
> 
> 
> Ozark Paul.. those are interesting boats.. I'm not sure I have seen one like that before.. you would love the Caddo River.. it's really a fun paddle.. Oct. 24th we are paddling the middle Buffalo.. I hope the weather holds.. we paddled the Buffalo in May and the water was running really fast.. out of 17 of us only 4 did not fall out, and the water was really cold..






Hank Williams sang


Good by joe
me gotta go
me oh my oh
me gotta go pole the pearoe down the bayou


Thems Cagin boats--crazy spelling but i think pearoe would be the prononciation Sadie
they are even more beautiful in person and hand made bu the owners in this case


Paul will correct me if i'm mixed up there


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 9, 2009)

Yep Scotty peerow
I live in Missouri Sadie between Springfield and Branson
It will be high this weekend we've got a lota rain
The pirogue might be a bit slow for the kayakers though


----------



## cb_Sadie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ozark Paul, I don't think your boat will be to slow.. it will be an easy paddle.. about 7 miles..


----------



## Ozark Paul (Oct 11, 2009)

Well Cyndy it probably is slower, but that wouldn't stop me from joining your trip
Pm was sent hope you got it


----------

